# Sunny day steel?



## skellz (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever caught steelhead on a bluebird sky day? And if so what was your approach to them? Thanks for Any info


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes they can be caught on sunny days. They will lay in faster water or in deeper holes. They will also hold tight to cover. My approach depends on where I find the fish. As we get deeper in to the winter, the sunny days are what you are looking for. It raises the temperature of the river and makes the fish a little more active, Just my two cents.


Wes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep still possible, you're going to have to think a little harder to get them though. They'll be seeking security be it under cover, depth, in rapids, etc... I use the most natural flies I have and precise presentations are key. Don't expect big numbers just enjoy the challenge. Also as said already the sun can heat the water and turn winter steelies more active. I carry a stream thermometer to identify the warmer pools.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hopefully heading out this afternoon, I'll let you know.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think water clarity has alot to do with catching them on sunny days. If its clear its tough. If its stained it is better

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Agreed on clarity. Tail outs from larger pools have treated me well on sunny days too. Usually I fish a variety if water until I find out where they're holding - then hone in on that particular water type. Today's pretty blue and sunny - my buddies done 8 out of Rocky so far. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

MadMax1 said:


> Agreed on clarity. Tail outs from larger pools have treated me well on sunny days too. Usually I fish a variety if water until I find out where they're holding - then hone in on that particular water type. Today's pretty blue and sunny - my buddies done 8 out of Rocky so far.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That post is on the money!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree on all post but f it too if u got the tine fish any day any water anywhere 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> I agree on all post but f it too if u got the tine fish any day any water anywhere
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Say that again?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not a big steelie fisherman more of a bass walleye type of guy but I went out today with a buddy from college who set me up with a 10ft rod throwing spawn sacks I had one on with it the. Got frustrated and got my 6 ft spinning combo with a blue fox spinner bait and caught this one on the second cast









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

afadenho said:


> I'm not a big steelie fisherman more of a bass walleye type of guy but I went out today with a buddy from college who set me up with a 10ft rod throwing spawn sacks I had one on with it the. Got frustrated and got my 6 ft spinning combo with a blue fox spinner bait and caught this one on the second cast
> View attachment 67596
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice fish!
I have a hard time with the spawn sacs also, being more of a bass/walleye/muskie fishermen I have the most confidence in the cast and retrieve approach.
Thank god I'm catching them this way, its extended my fishing season to almost year round!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

afadenho said:


> I'm not a big steelie fisherman more of a bass walleye type of guy but I went out today with a buddy from college who set me up with a 10ft rod throwing spawn sacks I had one on with it the. Got frustrated and got my 6 ft spinning combo with a blue fox spinner bait and caught this one on the second cast
> View attachment 67596
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish! The one steelie I caught was with a spinner as well haha, I felt like a cheater but its what I had to work with, and work with it I did. Its good to know they are still chasing down spinners, as I will probably be going up there in a little, and I assumed they would be too lethargic for that with the cold water temps.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Sunny days do suck. I've caught them in pretty much the same spots though with sun. Sometimes I think I hate the sun more than the fish.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got two yesterday in the bright sun.
In a smaller ditch.
They wouldn't touch spawn sacs, jig & mags or small spinners.
Nailed 'em both on Lil Cleos and lost a few more.
Weird.


----------



## UltralLight (Nov 28, 2012)

Hooked up today, rooster tail around 11:00am sunny way south of the mouth. Seen a couple guys catching them on 3"swim baits around noon.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Nice fish! The one steelie I caught was with a spinner as well haha, I felt like a cheater but its what I had to work with, and work with it I did. Its good to know they are still chasing down spinners, as I will probably be going up there in a little, and I assumed they would be too lethargic for that with the cold water temps.


Why do you say you feel like a cheater? Because you used a spinner?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Not that spinners are cheating, because they aren't, but they are just so easy to fool fish with haha. They have been my most consistently productive lure of all time though. They are what I will use to avoid a skunk.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. Seems like the trout are still keying on bigger, flashier stuff.
Maybe 'cause most of the fish in the rivers are still fresh run fish?

My last four fish came on spoons, and I usually don't fish spoons except the near the lakeshore.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah lotta fresh in the rivers now. They still have the spunk to go chase hardware. That's a fun hookup because they're hittin that stuff with some steam! Still hooked a bunch in conny today on coho eggs with trailing yarn flies - all fresh fish. Tomorrow morning should be good down there too - it will be stupid busy 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Today was sunny! Knocked em senseless in the chagrin. Bright chartreuse flies. Sunny days are always great when when the water is cold and stained. They don't have to be in cover either. Caught many steels today in water that was 2-4 feet deep with no cover.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gamefish27 (Dec 3, 2012)

it definitly has a lot to do with water color but a white crystal flash will always blast fish on sunny days in more of the fastermoving water with more oxygen as well as small spoons wrk great on sunny days all the akward looking colors always does the trick for me the painted spoons such as fire tiger and the pink white and blue spoons with black dots something with a dull flash when it hits the sun


----------

